# La Casa di Carta terza parte: dal 19 luglio su Netflix



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2019)

Da *venerdì 19 luglio*, sarà disponibile su Netflix la *terza parte* de *La Casa di Carta*. La banda di rapinatori guidati dal Professore (Álvaro Morte) avrà il compito di realizzare un nuovo colpo, dopo quello alla zecca spagnola avvenuto negli episodi precedenti.

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2019)

Mi raccomando gli spoiler eh. Scriveteli sempre sotto l'apposito codice (senza spazi):

[ spoiler ] contenuto [ /spoiler ].


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2019)

Esce oggi!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2019)

Ora in tv su Rai 2 Simona Ventura che intervista il cast.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2019)

Finita ieri sera, spettacolo, davvero un peccato siano solo 8 episodi e chissà quanto bisognerà aspettare per la quarta...


----------



## Baba (20 Luglio 2019)

La prima puntata mi ha un po’ deluso.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Luglio 2019)

Ah il culo di Tokyo.....


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> La prima puntata mi ha un po’ deluso.



Molto molto lenta. Quello che è successo nella prima puntata potevano farlo accadere in 10 minuti. Mi auguro che non vada a finire come nel 95% delle serie tv, dove si trascinano stancamente avanti più stagioni del dovuto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Luglio 2019)

comicerò a vederla oggi, le prime due stagioni fantastiche, spero si riconfermino con la terza


----------



## sbrodola (20 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ah il culo di Tokyo.....



 Meno male che almeno mostra quello, perchè non mi pare sta grande attrice. 
O forse è il suo personaggio che trovo sempre più odioso. Boh.
Comunque terza stagione su buoni livelli.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2019)

Curiosità shock che ho scoperto ora, l'attore che interpreta "Palermo" è lo stesso che ha fatto Papa Francesco nel film biografico uscito qualche anno fa. LOL. Si chiama Rodrigo De La Serna ed è argentino.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2019)

Appena finita di vedere. Pazzesca!!! Si conferma una grandissima serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Meno male che almeno mostra quello, perchè non mi pare sta grande attrice.
> O forse è il suo personaggio che trovo sempre più odioso. Boh.
> Comunque terza stagione su buoni livelli.



Odiosa da prendere a sprangate, non la sopporto.

Ma il culo si fa perdonare


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2019)

Come prevedibile, ci sarà una quarta parte, ma dobbiamo aspettare il 2020. Diamine!


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2019)

impressionante! E' una serie davvero spettacolare. Chissà cosa succederà nella quarta... finale azzeccatissimo


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2019)

Top


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2019)

A me la terza ha un pò deluso...s'è ripresa giusto nell'ultima puntata...per me finito l'effetto novità trovo il tutto un pò trito e ritrito...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me la terza ha un pò deluso...s'è ripresa giusto nell'ultima puntata...per me finito l'effetto novità trovo il tutto un pò trito e ritrito...



Si, anche se resta godibile.

Questa settimana la sto facendo vedere ad una ragazza da capo, beh... vista la seconda volta.. la prima stagione peccava davvero di un sacco di elementi deus-ex-machina


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2019)

L'ho vista 20 giorni fa, spettacolare, la prima e seconda parte le avevo finite in un solo boccone, la terza parte ho cercato di farla durare un po' di più ma nada, finita subito come se fosse durata in tutto una quarantina di minuti.
Non era facile riprendere da dove avevano lasciato, in fuga e non era facile lasciare nella terza stagione un finale ancora apertissimo con i protagonisti questa volta perdenti e il professore per la prima volta esposto nella gestione di un piano non progettato da lui e con l'ingombro di un'altra persona a rendere tutto più difficile (ricordate quando si era immolato per cancellare alcune prove? da solo aveva tutto sotto controllo)
Bella bella serie, davvero, all'anno prossimo...

Ps: ho come l'impressione che Arturo, il famoso ostaggio poi entrato nella banca, finirà per far parte della banda pure lui..


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2020)

Dopo Dark e Stranger Things ho recuperato questa serie.

Per me è ottima tantissima azione. Ma sono deluso da alcune cosa ad incominciare dal professore che nell'ultima puntata perde completamente la zucca un po come tutti alla fine.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma possibile che questi Pianifichino TUTTO e non hanno pensato alla cosa più importante che gli avrebbe messo in difficoltà? Parlo dei figli/fratelli ecc. in particolare quell'idiota di Nairobi. Ma diamine, la prima cosa che penso se devo fare un piano in cui mi conoscono tutti è: devo nascondere le persone che amo altrimenti rischio che lo usino come punto debole. Un altro idiota è Rio spero che muoia nella prossima stagione. Odioso e stupido


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2020)

Venerdì la 4 stagione


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Marzo 2020)

Ottimo!


----------



## Raryof (30 Marzo 2020)

Fantastico.


----------



## Molenko (30 Marzo 2020)

C’è tanto fomento che non comprendo attorno a ‘sta serie. Ho guardato le prime 9 puntate della prima serie anni fa e mi è bastato. Troppa troppa finzione.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2020)

Già disponibile la quarta stagione.... sbovvo.
Ora la tiro giù...


----------

